# Transmisor de 433 mhz + pcb



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2013)

este es el esquema del modulo transmisor



el pcb esta listo para imprimir con el metodo de la planchita 
los componentes ,,
c2 =3,3pf
(c3 figura en el pcb)c3= no lleva nada,esta puesto para para hacer trabajar el transmisor en frecuencias mas altas(490/530 mhz),solo hay que correr c2 al lugar de c3,de esa manera oscila mas alto llegando a los 530 mhz
c1 =3,9 o 3,3 pf cualquiera de los dos funciona bien ya que solo el condensador de la antena
q1 = mpsh10 o cualquier transistor de rf,si le ponen otro tengan en cuenta la ubicasion de los terminales ,
el trimer = es un murata azul 
r 1 =47k ,esa es la resistencia de entrada de datos a transmitir
d1 = led de tres milimetros color rojo o verde,el amarillo no porque se quema
el trimer tienen que colocarlo tal cual esta en la foto,si lo ponen al revés cuesta calibrarlo y no oscila correctamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2013)

modulo con  6 componentes y comunes .nada de montaje superficial 
probado y funcionando ,el modulo trasmite entre 424MHZ y 480 MHZ  y tiene antena incorporada, mide 27 mililitros de ancho por 53 milímetros,,depende de como calibre el trimer azul ,
aqui unas capturas ( luego publico el pcb y todos los detalles concerniente al modulito,cuando arme dos mas por si las moscas)
*componentes,el led pueden soldarlo con los terminales mas lagos si lo decean,pero los otros componentes no,todos tienen que estar con los terminales cortos*

*placa entra y mal recortada*

*lado del cobre*

*transmitiendo una portadora,sin datos y midiendo*





*transmisor apagado y mostrando desde donde tome las frecuencias,es potente que el frecuencimetro se vuelve loco y lo mide desde mas lejos todabia*



el transistor que use es un mpsh10  un condensador de 3,9p ceramico y otro de 3.3p ,un trimer azul (pero ojo hay dos trimer azul uno que va asta 10pf y otro que solo va asta 4 y monedas,los dos sirven).
y una resistencia para la base del osciladorcito,
son tres terminales +- y datos,
tengo otra placa ,versión sin antena impresa que es mucho mas chica,esa si tiene 4 terminales,pero no lo probé de momento. 
también tengo que hacer y probar el pcb del receptor con salida dijital y analoga ,para completar el modulo receptor .todo con bobinas impresas,cosa que los chicos no se traben ni les cueste sacarlo funcionando,

lo tiro¡¡¡
no saque la foto cuando estaba en 433MHZ ¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2013)

funciona asi el modulo,
negativo conectado al primer terninal (emisor del transistor)
positivo conectado al led ,yo use una pila A23 de 12 volt ,consume 17 miliamperes,
solo funciona cuando a través de r1 le ingresa un dato,ya sea de pic o de un ht12e,
cuando funciona el led se enciende,ese led indica si transmite o no,,,,
para calibrarlo es muy sencillo ,
se une el terminal de la entrada con el positivo de la pila,el led enciende y queda encendido,
en ese momento de mueve el trimer para ajustar la frecuencia a 433 mhz,
listo calibrado¡¡¡.
luego se conecta el modulo con la señal a transmitir y se comprueba si en el repector hay señal,si no la hay retocar un poco el trimer,
metodo alternativo para calibrarlo,
se coloca un parlante en el receptor y se mueve el trimer asta escuchar la portadora o la senal trasmitida,
luego se alejan unos metros y si la señal se pierde ,retocar nuevamente el trimer, listo ,es mas fácil que quitarle un caramelo a un niño,
muy sencillo de armar,económico y tiene un muy buen alcance ,con pilas nuevas cerca de 100 metros sin obstáculos,a medida que las pilas se van gastando ,merma el alcanse,pero no cambia la frecuencia de oscilación,lo que permite aprovechar la pila bien,
cualquier duda pregunten ,que lo disfruten
PD:
   esta versión tiene antena incorporada y componentes comunes.placa común, una ves calibrado no mover ni tocar los capacitores¡¡¡¡


----------



## kosovar (Jul 14, 2014)

¿Buenas este modulo se podría utilizar para comunicaciones con arduino? Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2014)

si ,se puede usar,para arduino,alarmas,controles remotos,etc,etc,
si buscas el receptor esta en este otro hilo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquema-pcb-modulo-433-mhz-comercial-99526/


----------



## silicon blood (Jul 14, 2014)

Disculpa, que metodo de modulación usa ese transmisor?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2014)

el mismo que los módulos comerciales,son transmisores de datos (Modulación digital binaria ASK (OOK)),
no de audio


----------



## silicon blood (Jul 14, 2014)

Humm.. Lo imaginé, aunque por pura intuición porque aun no logro entender bien el funcionamiento del circuito.

Gracias por compartir! Creo que me será muy útil.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2014)

es un simple oscilador,no hay mucho para explicar, 
la diferencia de este y los módulos comerciales es que este no lleva resonador ,por lo que hay que calibrarlos con el trimer para dejarlos en 433mhz


----------



## silicon blood (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola *el-rey-julien* perdona la ladilla, pero estuve viendo el pcb que adjuntas en el primer post, y me parece que los condensadores C2 y C3 estan cortocircuitados? es asi esto?

Otra cosa, la antena impresa es lo que actua como inductancia para formar el tanque LC no? ya que no veo ninguna otra inductancia, pero como se pueden formar las oscilaciones? si solo un extremo de la misma esta conectado y el otro está al aire no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 15, 2014)

si ,parece pero no hay ningun cortocircuito,,, ese trozito pista de echo es L1  y es lo que hace que oscile a frecuencia cercanas a los 433mhz junto a c2  ,luego con el trimer c3 se ajusta para dejarlo justo en 433mhz ,,,,
si deseas no le coloques c1 ni la antena ,el emisor va a funcionar igual,solo que con un alcance efectivo de unos 50/80 metros al aire libre y sin obstáculos,
si deceas luego le pones un trozo de cable a modo de antena (luego de la antena,hay que re-calibrar c3)

usted puede armarlo con confianza ya que este transmisor lo armaba para unos controles remotos.de cerraduras.

debo llevar armados mas de mil


----------



## silicon blood (Jul 15, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese trozito pista de echo es L1  y es lo que hace que oscile a frecuencia cercanas a los 433mhz junto a c2




Esa pista es la inductancia, nunca me lo imaginé, esto es casi filtros impresos man! impresionante.


Su magestad!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 15, 2014)

de echo es una bobina impresa,la ise asi para que nadie tenga problemas al momento de hacerla.
si no empiezan que cuantas espiras,cual es el diámetro,de que calibre le pongo el alambre,,,,,,,


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 15, 2014)

hola mi amigaso ..... don lemur .... aca quiero hacerle una pregunta  .....medio.... medio .... ¿¿¿¿¿ se puede trasmitir y recibibir  una señal  tx  y rx de 250kb  como esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 abiamente con los recaudos del caso ......... yo tengo los modulos rx y tx comprados ......  y se me ocurrio llevar la señal de la consola  DMX ...... en forma inalambrica para  evitar el cable a los emjambre de coneccion  los equipos  ..... a ver que le parece este delirio ¿¿¿¿¿es posible ???? un abrazo ...... mi-recontra amigaso querido ....juan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 15, 2014)

yo creo que si es posible,sera cuestión de probar .pero no te recomiendo que uses la frecuencia de 433mhz, sino vas a tener mucha interferencias ,quizás sea mejor usar algo asi 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/transmisor-fm.htm





quitando r1 ,el electrec ,en lugar de c1 provar con una r de 3,3k y/o asta 10k
alli iria la entrada de la señal

nota
, cuando mas chica la bobina L ,mayor va a ser la frecuencia de transmisión,
para mayor alcance(potencia de transmisor) podes ir bajando  el valor de r4 asta 47Ω


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yo creo que el problema que va a tener es que el ancho de banda es muy grande, 250kbps la señal y agarrar al menos 5 armónicos para que mantenga la forma, te dá algo cercano a 1MHz de c/lado, poco selectivo.

Por cierto, muy bueno el proyecto .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 15, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema que va a tener es que el ancho de banda es muy grande, 250kbps la señal y agarrar al menos 5 armónicos para que mantenga la forma, te dá algo cercano a 1MHz de c/lado, poco selectivo.
> 
> Por cierto, muy bueno el proyecto .


muchas gracias cosmefulanito04
PD:
lo mismo pienso,de todas formas hay que probar,experimentando se aprende mas ,
y el locodelafonola es un crack,aprende muy rápido ¡¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 15, 2014)

es que estoy pensando en un regalo ....a un pibe que es el hijo de un amigo .... si la codificamos con el ht12 eso no mejoraria la interferencia .... pero la señal que quiero transmitir ...... como dice cosme .... .es jodida con eso ....ahora lo que si ...si se implementa ...el el tipo de transmisor y receptor  que usan lo descozco  no se era solo una idea ...... como tengo para probar ....  probaria llegado el caso ... gracias amigos ..juan


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 21, 2014)

el-rey-julien   muchas gracias por la info. es lo que andaba buscando para hacer otro control remoto para garage. voy aprobarlo. lo unico que veo en el ciruito , Q1 es un PNP ... y el MPSH10 en un transistor NPN.  
me lo aclaras?

otra consulta... digiste que poniendo c2 en lugar de c3 podemos obtener frecuencias mas altas. 
alguna forma de obtener fracuencias mas bajas ? se podra llegar a 400 Mhz ? 

muchas gracais por tu tiempo !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

si me confundí en el esquema,
es un transistor de philip npn de rf de 650mhz  ,pero puedes usar cualquier otro,siempre sea de rf ,
recuerda esto,la ubicación de los terminales para cuando lo coloques en la placa
*mpsh10*









por ejemplo si usas el bf199 ,hay que colocarlo al reves ya que las terminales estan en distinta pocision

*bf199*


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 21, 2014)

despues te hice otra consulta Rey... lo agregue despues

otra consulta... digiste que poniendo c2 en lugar de c3 podemos obtener frecuencias mas altas.
alguna forma de obtener fracuencias mas bajas ? se podra llegar a 400 Mhz ?

muchas gracais por tu tiempo !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

si pones c2 en lugar de c3 vas a poder variar la frecuencia mas o menos desde los 350mhz a los 500 mhz ,*(al mínimo movimiento del trimmer,varia mucho la frecuencia)*

si lo armas tal cual esta ,sin invertir los capasitores,el circuito funciona mas o menos desde los 420mhz hasta 440mhz ,*(movés el trimer bastante y baria muy poco la frecuencia,es mas facil de calibrar el transmisor)*


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 21, 2014)

ah bien, porque estoy queriendo hacer dos o tres transmisores mas de estos comerciales PPA .  es para la cochera de un edificio, pero no se el receptor a que frecuencia estara sintonizada. yo calculo que es 433 Mhz, pero no estoy seguro. 
y no hago ese mismo tx porque no se los capacitores que valores tienen. no tienen ningun numero ni nada, son SMD.

armarlo tal cual esta sin invertir nada como vos decis, interpreto que es solamente C2 sin el C3... estoy bien ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

> armarlo tal cual esta sin invertir nada como vos decis



correcto                            c3 es el trimer ,


----------



## sakis st (Jul 22, 2014)

muy bueno. muchas gracias el-rey-julien
usted me puede decir las dimensiones de la placa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2014)

esta en relacion 1=1 en el pdf que subi *(lo descargas,lo imprimis y esta listo para hacer el pcb con el metodo de la plancha),*
la placa tiene 45minimetros de alto por 23 milimetro de ancho ,

si el alto lo recortas a los 27 milimetros se puede el pcb hacer sin la antena


ejemplo 
impreso con la antena 


impreso con la parte de la antena recortada (recortando el papel,luego se puede poner un cable de antena si lo deceas)


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 22, 2014)

hola Rey !
arme el ciruito, aca te lo muestro. solde los componentes del lado del cobre nomas. tome el recaudo de dar vuelta el transistor. mañana lo voy a probar a ver que tal. Lastima que no tengo frecuencimetro. asi que tendre que ponerme frente al receptor y mover el timmer hasta que capte la señal. 

en una de las fotos te dibuje el ciruito a mano alzada para hacerte la pregunta y que no me queden dudas. le puse C4 al espacio donde no va capacitor. Entonces, en el caso que necesite ampliar el rango de frecuencia... *pongo C2 (3,3 pf) donde esta C3 (trimmer ) y  el C3 (trimmer) lo pongo en el lugar de C4 ???  *

saludos, gracias por tu tiempo !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2014)

asi como esta debería funcionar,antes de cambiar nada ¡¡¡¡¡
tip para el ajuste

une el punto D al +vcc  ,pon el receptor y mueve el trimer,se tiene que escuchar la portadora (un silencio sin ruido),cuando lo escuches ya esta calibrado 
si no oscila a los 433mhz ,haz lo siguiente, desuelda c2 y lo sueldas en el otro pad que esta mas a la derecha

si con eso no funciona,me preguntas y de momento no intercambies nada


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 23, 2014)

hola Rey!  hice los dos pasos y no me funciono. seguramente esta en otra frecuencia. 
Igualmente hoy consigo un frecuencimetro para medir la frecuencia del transmisor original y me saco esa duda ( me cuelgo del colector del transistor y de la masa para ver a que frecuencia emite no ?? )

mientras tanto me gustaria que me digas el intercambio entre el capacitor y el trimmer como deberia hacerlo para ampliar el rango de frecuencias del transmisorcito este. 
muchas gracias !!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2014)

en ese transmisor,para medir ,
usa los terminales de la alimentación( - con - y punta + del frecuencimetro a + ,con un capasitor de 3,3pf o 4,7pf, ) ,
si colocas la punta del frecuencimetro al colector,deja de oscilar o baja la frecuencia 
si querés que el oscilador oscile en otra frecuencia,primero prueba con otros valores en c2 ,cuando mas capacidad tenga c2 ,mas bajo va a oscilar,

¡¡mas facil ¡¡¡
coloca dos trimer,uno en c2 y el otro en c3 , reajusta c2 cuando quede oscilando a la frecuencia que decees ,desueldas el trimmer y lo mides con un capasimetro ,luego le colocas un capasitor con el valor mas cercano posible al valor que te dio el trimer.
echo esto luego lo terminas de ajustar moviendo el trimmer c3 (o puedes dejar los dos trimer puestos y listo)

PD:
    ¿que no es mas facil hacer el pcb,perforarlo y dejarlo armado como el mio,que funciona de una?


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 23, 2014)

hola Rey ! 
te cuento hice las mediciones con el frecuencimetro. con el capacitor C2 tal cual esta en tu circuito. la frecuencia de transmision me variaba desde 437 -  467  Mhz 
con el capacitor C2 transladado al lugar del lado como me habias dicho la frecuencia de transmision varia desde 461 - 500 Mhz

Luego medi el transmisor original conectado las puntas como indican en la foto. y el cable amarillo es un puente que puse a la entrada del transistor del oscilador con +Vcc para transmitir portadora pura. Y el frecuencimetro se clavo en 432 Mhz !   Ese era el problema parece, ya lo tengo contra las cuerdas, subo un poco el valor del capacitor y llego. 

con respecto a las formas de medicion con el frecuencimetro. Intente medir primero como me digiste con el capacitor de 3,9 pf en serie con Vcc pero me daba cualquier cosa. En mi opinion debe ser porque en este tx original hay una bobina de choque entre Vcc y el ciruito oscilador, yo medi en Vcc directamente, es que si media despues de la bobina era como hacerlo en el Colector del transistor
Finalmente la medicion la hice como en la foto aprovechando la capa aislante verde que tiene sobre la antena. 
Vi en las fotos de las mediciones que haces vos que la punta positiva esta en el aire. que tan efectivo es eso ? es confiable ?  mientras mas cerca de la antena del tx sera mejor ?

Rey, muchas gracias por tu tiempo. me estas ayudando un monton. esto de RF es algo nuevo para mi... lo mio siempre fue la electronica digital. y aca con esto me doy con un monton de cosas nuevas interesantes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2014)

siempre,pero siempre, para medir un tx  , hay que hacerlo sin señal de entrada,
como este esquema sin señal de entrada no oscila, hay que poner la entrada a +vcc ,(la r de 47k)
la punta negativa al negativo,
l




leocaceres dijo:


> hola Rey !
> te cuento hice las mediciones con el frecuencimetro. con el capacitor C2 tal cual esta en tu *circuito. la frecuencia de transmision me variaba desde 437 -  467  Mhz
> con el capacitor C2 transladado al lugar del lado como me habias dicho la frecuencia de transmision varia desde 461 - 500 Mhz*



ya sabes para donde lo tenes que alejar al capacitor para que baje la frecuencia,
pone el mismo capacitor en la primera ubicacion,pero con los terminales un pelito mas lago y seguro que baja la frecuencia
*(o proba con un capasitor de mayor valor )*




> Finalmente la medicion la hice como en la foto aprovechando la capa aislante verde que tiene sobre la antena.
> Vi en las fotos de las mediciones que haces vos que la punta positiva esta en el aire. que tan efectivo es eso ? es confiable ? mientras mas cerca de la antena del tx sera mejor ?



si es confiable y efectivo,de esa manera yo calibre siempre los controles remotos en mi ex trabajo,
luego los probaba con el receptor ,siempre funcionaban
no se si sea el metodo correcto,pero para mi funciona


----------



## Landrs (Ago 13, 2014)

Que tal, adjunto el circuito de el-rey-julien, solo que con las modificaciones que el mismo menciona en este post, ya que se equivoco a la hora de colocar el transistor, y la verdad existimos muchos que si no nos ponen bien el circuito nos volvemos locos ya que no conocemos mucho de electronica. 

GRACIAS el-rey-julien por tus conocimientos, me han ayudado bastante.
Por cierto, lamento que me hayan cerrado el post en el que me estabas ayudando, asi que te comentare las dudas que me han surgido aqui mismo.

Mira, referente a tu pregunta de que frecuencimetro utilizo, la verdad uno que realice con un pic 16f628A, asi que no es la gran cosa (si a alguien le interesa el tema del frecuencimetro con el pic http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/freq_counter/freq_counter.html), 
y estube experimentando con diferentes etapas de entrada al mismo para hacerlo muy sencible a señales de rf y poderlas detectar mediante una simple antena, la unica forma que pude lograr (masomenos) ese objetivo fue con la otra imagen que adjunte, (espero puedas ayudarme en decirme si es correcto o mejor hago otra cosa diferente) en la paguina proponen el circuito de preamplificacion que yo encerre en rojo, pero este no amplificaba lo suficiente, entonces le agrege ese mismo circuito una segunda vez, y ademas agrege los diodos y la resistencia de 1M al principio como proteccion (no se si sea lo mejor) y solo asi me funciono, no del todo pero si detecta un emisor de rf que le acerco mucho a la antena, pero debo aclarar, muy cercana casi tocandose. 

Pero, el circuito de rf que realice gracias a ti, (el primer archivo adjunto) no lo detecta mi frecuencimetro, solo conectando directamente la antena del frecuencimetro a la antena del emisor y negativo del frec. al negativo del circuito, ( entiendo que esto no debe hacerse por peligro de quemarlo) pero solo asi me detecta 9MHz masomenos. 

GRACIAS y saludos, espero con gusto su respuesta.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 14, 2014)

Buenos días Landrs

Ese Amplificado que estás utilizando no es válido para señales superiores a 30Mhz, como mucho llegará a 50Mhz pero con muy poca ganancia.

Para asegurarte de que está funcionando correctamente, la tensión de Colector tiene que ser VCC/2, ese valor se consigue jugando con el valor de la Resistencia que hay entre Colector y Base

Tienes que tener en cuenta que si estás utilizando un Pic como Frecuencímetro, la máxima frecuencia que podrás medir serán ~50Mhz.

Para medir frecuencias superiores, como la de un Telemando de 433,92Mhz, tendrás que utilizar sí o sí un Prescaler que tenga un ratio de división suficiente para que el Pic pueda medir

El ratio de división será al menos de 1/10, el clásico (si lo localizas) 11C90 tiene un ratio de 1/10, y llega hasta 600Mhz, hace unos día, por razones de mantenimiento, necesité una unidad, lo localicé en un comercio de Madrid, me soplaron 50€, menos mal que lo pagaba el cliente 

Uno muy utilizado, por su bajo precio, es el U664, este Prescaler tiene un ratio de 1/64, una frecuencia de 433Mhz, en el Frecuencímetro, será leída como 6,765625Mhz.

Sal U2


----------



## Landrs (Ago 14, 2014)

Si de hecho si puse resistencias adecuadas para que me diera vcc/2, pero no se si fue correcto para aumentar su sensibilidad poner dos del mismo circuito, y que opinas sobre el circuito de proteccion que le agrege es bueno o no es necesario?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

asi como esta el transmisor solo va a dar la portadora ,(para calibrar esta perfecto).
si queres trasmitir algo tienes que poner señal en R1 y quitar el pus-buton

Ver el archivo adjunto 115708

como te explico miguelus. hay que usar un prescaler ,porque el pic no sirve para señales de mas de 30/50mhz


----------



## miguelus (Ago 14, 2014)

Buenas tardes

Una cuestión...

En el esquema consta que L1 es de 1H, lo que significa que con C2 de 3pF la frecuencia de resonancia sería de 91Khz 

Si C2 es de 3pF entonces L1 tendría que ser de 45nH lo que da una F0 de 433Mhz.

Sal U2


----------



## Landrs (Ago 14, 2014)

Ah si disculpa, por esa razon puse el signo de interrogacion ya que no sabia su valor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

y que importa el valor de la bobina,por eso le deje en el esquema 1H 
*¡¡¡la bobina esa dibujada en el esquema,pero no hay que hacer ninguna bobina,ya esta echa en el pcb ¡¡¡¡¡ solo tienen que jugar con el valor de c2 si quieren cambiar la frecuencia  *
es una bobina impresa en el mismo pcb ,


----------



## Landrs (Ago 14, 2014)

Ah ok perfecto el-rey-julien. 
Te comento hice lo que me recomendaste al frecuencimetro le adapte unas puntas que al final solo tienen una bobina como de 5 cm de diametro y 2 vueltas y funciona bien como sonda, la duda que tengo es si el diagrama preamplificador que adjunte puede mejorarse algo? o me recomendarias otro?

Ah y sobre el prescaler, el problema es que en donde vivo nadie conoce que es un prescaler y nadie lo vende, eso es lo malo, asi que me quedare con mi frecuencimetro con 50MHz como maximo, lamentablemente. Asi que intentare hacer el mismo circuito de el-rey-julien pero con valores, que me de 27Mhz, esto es recomendable o no? escogui esta frecuencia porque he visto unos emisores de carritos de control remoto a esa frecuencia, la verdad desconosco porque motivo se escogen esas frecuencias (si alguien podria decirme seria genial).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

lo del prescaler,eso es difícil,nadie los venden,hay que buscar uno en sintonizadores y adaptarlo ,
el diagrama pre-amplificador es para el receptor,algo le mejora 

sobre los 27mhz ,no lo se
PD:
   este pre de rf es que mejor me funciono en varios proyectos,es de tv ,pero funciona bien también en receptores de radios/sintonizadores fm 
http://english.cxem.net/rf/rf1.php


----------



## Landrs (Ago 14, 2014)

GRACIAS, buen aporte el-rey-julien, ya lo dibuje para quien le interese bien aqui lo adjunto, solo una pregunta, ese transistor para mi es dificil conseguir, ya que no lo venden en las tiendas de electronica de donde vivo, cres que pueda sustituirlo por un bf199?? la verdad para rf es el unico que manejan aqui, de todas maneras acuerdate que no podre medir mas de 50 MHz por lo del pic de mi frecuencimetro.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 15, 2014)

Landrs dijo:


> Ah ok perfecto el-rey-julien.
> Te comento hice lo que me recomendaste al frecuencimetro le adapte unas puntas que al final solo tienen una bobina como de 5 cm de diametro y 2 vueltas y funciona bien como sonda, la duda que tengo es si el diagrama preamplificador que adjunte puede mejorarse algo? o me recomendarias otro?
> 
> Ah y sobre el prescaler, el problema es que en donde vivo nadie conoce que es un prescaler y nadie lo vende, eso es lo malo, asi que me quedare con mi frecuencimetro con 50MHz como maximo, lamentablemente. Asi que intentare hacer el mismo circuito de el-rey-julien pero con valores, que me de 27Mhz, esto es recomendable o no? escogui esta frecuencia porque he visto unos emisores de carritos de control remoto a esa frecuencia, la verdad desconosco porque motivo se escogen esas frecuencias (si alguien podria decirme seria genial).



En 27Mhz, datosssss...olvidate... salvo que sean tonos para decodificarlos...suponeindo que no queres datos y lo que queres hacer es jugar con un autito RC, no se que tan facil te va ser sintonizar el receptor de tu carrito RC con l reforma que queres hacer o mejor dicho, con tu ptoyecto TX; Yo primero me fijaria si tu RX del carroRC tiene bobina de nucleo movil antes de encarar un proyecto asi... ademas, para estos casos particulares, creo yo que es mas facil encararlo con un cristal...ojo, digo, de repente me parece, supongo...no se...quizas te ahorre un ratito de pruebas.... Lemur... corregime si apunte mal a la lata o mal interprete el mensaje original


----------



## Landrs (Ago 15, 2014)

Ah, ok solo que bueno no conosco mucho de electronica, podrias explicarme un poco a que te refieres con datos? Yo la verdad simplemente me gustaria prender y apagar algo a distancia mediante rf, y no se si sea posible en un futuro adaptarlos a un pic y mandar a esa frecuencia determinados pulsos para que el receptor pic lo programe con dichos pulsos y pueda hacer lo q yo le programe con diferentes pulsos, es posible loq quiero o esta muy loco? Aun no comprendo el uso de rf para enviar diferentes cosas :/ lo siento


----------



## miguelus (Ago 15, 2014)

Buenos días Landrs.

En un Post anterior preguntabas por la Banda de 27Mhz, intentaré aclarártelo...

El Espectro Radioeléctrico comprende una amplia gama de frecuencias. Por acuerdos internacionales, todas las frecuencias están asignadas a usos determinados, p.e. La banda de FM Comercial comprende -en la mayoría de los países- de 87,5Mhz hasta 108Mhz.

La Banda de 27Mhz, popularmente llamada Once Metros o Banda Ciudadana "CB-27", está sujeta a las regulaciones particulares de cada país.

En España...

_La banda de frecuencias 26,960 MHz a 27,410 MHz se destina exclusivamente a usos de
banda ciudadana (CB-27)._

Es de libre utilización, no se necesita ningún tipo de permiso, el único requisito es que los equipos cumplan, lógicamente, una serie de  condiciones técnicas.

Te recomiendo que consultes la legislación de tu país.

En cuanto a lo realizar controles por medio de RF, es totalmente factible.

Para empezar, ya tienes un Transmisor en 433,92Mhz, esta frecuencia está reservada precisamente a Radio mandos, es de las denominadas de "Uso común".

En cuanto al Frecuencímetro que estás realizando...

Te dejo el esquema de un Amplificador de entrada, funciona desde 10Hz hasta ~50Mhz. Tiene una impedancia de entrada de 1MΩ

Quizás te resulte algo complicado pero es de muy buena calidad.



Sal U2


----------



## Landrs (Ago 15, 2014)

Algo asi buscaba exactamente miguelus, gracias, solo tengo unas preguntas sobre el esquema, el bf256 puedo sustituirlo por un mpf102? el bf224 por un bf199? y los bf324 no sabria decirte cual tienen en las tiendas a la que voy, podrias darme mas nombres para equivalentes de bf324? 

Ahora sobre el 74LS132, tengo entendido que es un IC de 14 patas, ahi solo usan la 1,2 y 3? o todo el IC? si es todo podrias decirme como son sus conexiones?

Los bat42 con que objetivo estan ahi? por proteccion? podria sustituirlos por 1n4148?

Y por ultimo y espero no molestarlos mas por ahora, me recomiendan realizar este circuito con circuito impreso o con el método "Manhattan"?

GRACIAS a todos por su paciencia  saludos!!


----------



## miguelus (Ago 15, 2014)

Buenos días.

Intentaré resolver tus dudas.

Los BAT42 son Diodos tipo Schottky, puedes poner prácticamente cualquier Diodo de este tipo, la misión de estos dos Diodos es proteger la entra contra las tensiones elevadas, la ventaja de utilizar Diodos Schottky es que estos tienen una tensión de umbral de 0,2V. Puedes utilizar Diodos tipo N4148 pero el margen de seguridad será de 0,7V.

En lugar del BF256, yo creo que el MPF102 funcionará sin problemas. 

En Lugar del BF224, el BF199 funcionará bien

En lugar del BF324, puedes intentar con...BF200, BF323, 2N3905, 2N4125, 2N4289...

En el esquema que he posteado se ha deslizado un error en el valor de una Resistencia...

La Resistencia de Colector BF224 está marcada como 1080R, en realidad tiene que ser de 180R.

Lo ideal sería montarlo en una PCB, las Proto Board no se llevan bien con la RF.

Otra forma de montarlo es Placas Universales, son esas que tienen multitud de islas aisladas.
si tienes práctica son muy fáciles de usar, se pueden realizar montajes muy compactos, hay que tener la precaución de utilizar las de Fibra de vidrio.

En mis prototipos son la únicas que utilizo, las he utilizado hasta en frecuencia de 1Ghz (Los prototipos si funcionan bien, al final, siempre terminan como montaje definitivo   

El circuito de este Amplificador fue publicado en la Revista Eleckor Nº 104, enero de 1989 (Edición Española)

El CI 74LS1312 son cuatro Puertas AND Triger de Smith de dos entradas, este circuito solo utiliza una de las Puertas. Su misión es convertir la señal a niveles TTL.

Las Puertas no utilizadas no se conexionan, la alimentación VCC es el Pin 14 y el Pin Gnd es el 7.

Para mayor seguridad y evitar posibles problemas lo Pines 4, 5, 9, 10, 12, y 13 se pueden conectar a GND, los Pines restantes 6, 8, y 11 se dejan sin conectar.

La Resistencia de 1Ω que hay en la entrada, intenta ponerla de 1/8 de vatio.


Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

el método "Manhattan  

para no complicarse,mas si no se tiene mucha experiencia en rf,
compra un modulo receptor 433mhz  ,y arma el transmisor de este hilo ,
cuando tengas todo,
sin tocar nada en el receptor ,pues estos ya vienen calibrados ,
solo calibra el emisor y listo ya tienes como para un mando,
con la seguridad de no estar infringiendo ninguna legislación,en cuando al uso de las frecuencias.
no se cual es el uso exacto que le queres dar,pero
también podes hacer un mando infrarrojo,es otra opcion


----------



## Landrs (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola de nuevo, necesito de su ayuda, he realizado el circuito de transmisor, y un amigo me ha prestado su frecuencimetro, en particular el dsi 3550, que es algo antiguo pero deberia funcionar bien, e intento medir el transmisor y no muestra nada. 

Crei que el frecuencimetro no servia, entonces hice un circuito oscilador con cristal de cuarzo y este si lo logro medir perfectamente, pero como les comente el transmisor no. Alguna idea??

De igual manera le adapte un preamplificador al frecuencimetro, y tampoco lee bien al transmisor, me encantaria poder medirlo y asi ajustarlo como el frecuencimetro de el rey.

Gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

No comentas que tipo de Transmisor has realizado… ni potencia, ni frecuencia…
Si el Frecuencímetro no detecta nada, puede ser que el Transmisor no esté funcionando, que el Transmisor sea de tan baja potencia que  el Frecuencímetro no tenga sensibilidad suficiente como para poder hacer una medida.
Los Transmisores de Tele mandos, si están modulando, será muy difícil que el Frecuencímetro pueda hacer medidas fiables.

Da algún dato más acerca del Transmisor.

Sal U2


----------



## Landrs (Sep 1, 2014)

Disculpen no me explique bien, el transmisor es el mismo que propone el rey en este post, lo realice con un bf199 y nada, el frecuencimetro no logra medir los 433mhz o alguna cantidad cercana.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2014)

no lo mide, porque es con un frecuencimetro con  pic y no tiene un preescaler.
a lo sumo el frecuencimetro con el pic llega a los 50mhz ,sin el prescaler

PD:

 (disculpen si no es este el caso,quizás me confunda con otro compañero,pero no lo creo)


----------



## Landrs (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah creo q si soy yo el de ese frecuencimetro pero en este momento no lo estoy usando, uso el de un amigo que me lo presto es un dsi 3550 algo antiguo pero deberia funcionar no? Ademas agrege una etapa preamplificadora que propone miguelus en este mismo post


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2014)

no hace falta ninguna etapa pre-amplificadora, si mal no recuerdo yo use uno dsi (era uno color blanco/crema, de 2,5 ghz )similar y medí lo mas bien,

tenes que poner la resistencia de al + de la pila y el transmisor ya debe oscilar,mide alli ,con acercar la punta a la antena ya lo mide,
otra forma es colocar el + del frecuencimetro al + de la pila y el - del frecuencimetro al - de la pila, tambien asi lo mide

PD:
  si el frecuencimetro tiene antena, solo acerca a unos centímetros de la placa y ya mide,
ese pcb no da problemas,sale funcionando a la primera siempre, llevo armados mas de 500 unidades y todabia lo siguen armando en mi ex trabajo,lo usan para unos libera pestillos eléctricos,
con un ht12e (en otra plaquita,claro,pero las dimenciones son identicas,)


----------



## miguelus (Sep 1, 2014)

Landrs dijo:


> Ah creo q si soy yo el de ese frecuencimetro pero en este momento no lo estoy usando, uso el de un amigo que me lo presto es un dsi 3550 algo antiguo pero deberia funcionar no? Ademas agrege una etapa preamplificadora que propone miguelus en este mismo post



Buenas noches.

Si estás haciendo referencia al circuito que postee en el Post #45, el mismo es para la entrada de hasta ~50Mhz.

Para medir frecuencias de UHF lo puedes hacer con una pequeña Antena conectada en la entrada del Frecuencímetro, también puedes hacerlo con un cable Coaxial de 50Ω conectado en la entrada del frecuencímetro, el otro extremo del cable lo terminas con una Bobina de una espira de 1cm de diámetro conectada entre el vivo del coaxial y la malla, esta bobina la acercas al oscilador y tendrá que ser suficiente para obtener una medida.

Sal U2


----------



## Landrs (Sep 1, 2014)

Comento, acabo de quitar el preamplificador que, disculpen se me olvidaba que era hasta 50 Mhz, y he dejado el frecuencimetro como viene de fabrica, asi intento medir el mismo transmisor, y lo mismo, ninguna medicion, lo intente de las dos maneras que miguelus me propuso, con antena y con una terminacion en bobina y tampoco funciono.

Al parecer solamente puedo medir los transmisores que contengan un cristal de cuarzo ya que hice la prueva con 2 controles que contiene crystal de cuarzo en su curcuito y si logra medirlos.
Y tambien consegui 2 controles pero estos sin uso de cristal de cuarzo, en particular uno de alarma de automovil y otro de puerta de garage, y ninguno de los dos logra medir algo, ninguna señal de vida.

Me estoy desanimando con esto de la radiofrecuencia jeje, es siempre tan complicado ?

Alguna idea amigos? gracias y saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 1, 2014)

te leo y te re-leo...dejame consultarte como, donde y con que estas midiendo... por que si los controles que mediste no te dieron señal de vida alguna, es por que algo estas haciendo mal...
Comentame que buscas concretamente, quizas se pueda hacer mas corto el moño de la zapatilla 
saludos


----------



## Landrs (Sep 1, 2014)

Jajaja, ok amigo, mira dejame explicarme bien, yo soy un principiante en la electronica y mas en la radiofrecuencia, lo dedico nadamas como joby, me he adentrado a intentar realizar circuitos de rf, y para ello me he puesto a leer bastante, aunque no creo que lo suficiente sobre el tema, tengo 2 frecuencimetros en mis manos, uno que yo realice con un pic y lo describi anteriormente, este realmente no es tan confiable, pero es bueno hasta los 50 mhz, luego un amigo mio me ha prestado un frecuencimetro en particular el dsi 3550, algo antiguo pero funcional.

Lo que sucede es que quiero leer la frecuencia de funcionamiento de varios controles de rf, incluyendo el que estoy realizando gracias al diseño de el-rey-julien y los consejos de miguelus, les comentaba que con el dsi 3550 al parecer solamente me mide aquellos emisores de rf si tienen crystal de cuarzo, y los que no contienen dichos cristales no los mide para nada. 

Yo se que lo mas seguro es que yo este haciendo algo mal, pero por ello necesito de su ayuda, ya he hecho mediciones como me lo han recomendado aqui :

1. Colocar antena a la salida del frecuencimetro.
2. Colocar cable coaxial y al final bobina, para utilizarse como sonda. (esta funciona pero solo si son de cristal de cuarzo y la frecuencia sale de la bobina).
3. Colocar directamente positivo y negativo al positivo y negativo del circuito (esto me da medida pero obviamente falsas, ya que son numeros demasiado bajos).

Para el circuito de el-rey-julien ninguna de los anteriores tipos de salida del frecuencimetro me han funcionado.

Creo que ya he descrito todo, si me hace falta algo porfavor decirmelo.

GRACIAS DE NUEVO. SALUDOS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

> les comentaba que con el dsi 3550 al parecer solamente me mide aquellos emisores de rf si tienen crystal de cuarzo, y los que no contienen dichos cristales no los mide para nada.



a ver ,,,
para medir un control remoto ,con o sin cristal,
primero hay que hacer que este solo emita la portadora,
para eso hay que desconectar el ic que genera el tono/pulso/ o lo que sea ,,
luego se coloca una resistencia ,desde la base del transistor a el + b de la bateria (la resistencia de 33k o 47 k )
con eso el transmisor ya esta emitiendo la portadora,que en un receptor se escucha como un silencio,
recién hay se puede medir la frecuencia,
una ves calibrado,se quita la resistencia y se coloca la señal a emitir,

PD;
en el caso del transmisor mio,solo hay que conectar r1 a +b ,calibrar y listo.
si el transmisor esta bien,se comporta de la siguiente manera
alimentado el circuito ,no consume nada,no oscila el transistor,
*para que el transmisor funcione ,primero hay que exitar la base del transistor a través de r1,*
con cualquier ic encoder ,yo uso el ht12e ,pero puede poner cualquier otro,
*para que oscile sin conectar el ic encoder ,solo hay que poner la entrada a +b 
o sea la resistencia de 47k R1  a positivo de la bateria,*
si no haces eso es problable que nunca midas nada,ya que el transmisor no esta oscilando
repito,para calibrar no hay que poner ninguna señal a la entrada,pero si hay que poner la entrada a positivo de la alimentacion


----------



## Landrs (Sep 2, 2014)

Ah muchas gracias no lo habia hecho desconectando para tener solo la portadora, lo probare, pero un detalle es que el transmisor que tu proponessolo emite la portadora si la base del transistor junto con la resistencia lo pones hacia el + de la pila, y asi no lo detecta mi frecuencimetro , alguna idea de volver mas sensible el frecuencimetro o algo similar??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

si no lo detecta,es porque no oscila,proba moviendo el trimer un poco


----------



## Landrs (Sep 12, 2014)

Que tal, disculpen que no haya respondido pronto, estaba algo ocupado, bueno hoy me puse a provar el circuito y me ha sucedido algo extraño, aver si alguien puede ayudarme.

Yo creia que el frecuencimetro tenia problemas de detectar la frecuencia, pero no, ya lo prove con otros circuitos y mide perfecto, ahora hablando del circuito que realice de el rey julien, no oscila como bien el lo dice, pero haciendo pruevas locas jajaja, logre que oscilara pero no tiene mucha explicacion para mi, si conecto unas pinzas de cocodrilo exactamente antes de la base del transistor y la otra punta de las pinzas no la conecto a nada (como si fuese una antena) el circuito comienza a oscilar perfectamente, pero luego, decidi provar aquello, y solde un trozo de cable en el mismo lugar y ya no oscila, lo desolde y solamente toco la parte que les menciono con aquel trozo de cable y si comienza a oscilar. Alguna explicacion clara?? jajaja no le encuentro ninguna, espero su ayuda GRACIAS Y SALUDOS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2014)

*yo te dije que no era problema del frecuencimetro*
si hay una explicación ,ese circuito esta oscilando a mas de 600mhz ,por eso el transistor deja de funcionar(que el transistor solo funciona hasta 600mhz,si se pasa de los 600mhz se bloquea,asi de simple),
hay que subir el valor de c2 o desoldarlo y apartalo un poco del transistor ,
cuando el circuito funciona bien,al arrimarle un metal este baja la frecuencia.
la verdad no se porque no as echo funcionar,porque es muy sencillo y fácil,siempre funciona de una ....
proba con el valor de c2


----------



## Landrs (Sep 12, 2014)

He vuelto a realizar el circuito y porfin!! 430 MHz !!! MUCHAS GRACIAS !!, ahora a montar el receptor jajaja


----------



## miguelus (Sep 13, 2014)

Landrs dijo:


> He vuelto a realizar el circuito y porfin!! 430 MHz !!! MUCHAS GRACIAS !!, ahora a montar el receptor jajaja



Buenos días.
Es lo apasionante que tiene la RF, poco apoco irás adquiriendo experiencia, cuando hayas montado mil (o más) circuitos, te darás cuenta de que todo, misteriosamente, empieza a funcionar sin problemas 

Sal  U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2014)

bien ¡¡¡¡  no se porque te costo tanto,si lo publique es porque es fácil y siempre funciona a la primera,
problemas, si puede haber,pero son 4 componentes 
quizás por dejar un terminal mas largo y ya varia un poco la frecuencia,
pero como dijo miguelus ,con mas experiencia ya le vas tomando la mano y todo funciona misteriosamente
,
me a pasado mas de una ves,
que quitando los componentes de una placa y pasandola a otra ya no funcionan y viseversa,
una placa que funcionaba deja de funcionar misteriosamente


----------



## Landrs (Sep 13, 2014)

Vuelvo a molestarlos ahora con un nuevo problema, jajaja, ahora es cuestion del receptor, he realizado el receptor de rf que adjunte, me funciona ajustandolo bien con el emisor de rf de el rey julien, pero mi problema es que no funciona a mas de 1 metro, jajaja, que me aconsejan? que podria modificar o agregar al circuito para un mejor funcionamiento? y me refiero a mayor alcance


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2014)

eso  pasa porque estas sintonizando una armónica


----------



## Landrs (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok, otra cosa que no entiendo bien jajaja leere mas, podrias explicarme un poco sobre como debe funcionar el receptor que deseo? porfavor :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2014)

quizás sea el receptor,quizás sea el transmisor ,pero definitivamente estas sintonizando una armónica del transmisor y no la frecuencia fundamental
hay algo por aqui 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problema-trimmer-119361/index2.html

y aqui mas 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armónico

¿y como se soluciona ?
si estas bien seguro que tu transmisor esta oscilando a la frecuencia que lo calibraste,debes ajustar la sintonia del reseptor


----------



## Landrs (Sep 15, 2014)

ok perfecto creo que ya voy entendiendo, pero por ejemplo el transmisor puedo medirle con un frecuencimetro, pero el receptor como se puede medir o algo similar XD?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2014)

si se puede, hay que medir en el oscilador del receptor,,,,,,
mira lo mas fácil es alejarte mas de un metro del transmisor y mover el trimer del receptor(o bobina) y buscar la señal, una ves que la escuches ,te alegas otro poco y volves a ajustar el repector


----------



## Landrs (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok, entonces tengo un mal concepto , el receptor tambien debe oscilar? esque mira el diagrama que puse anteriormente y creo que nada de ahi oscilara, alguna etapa debo agregar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2014)

y si, oscila, sino como crees que hace para sintonizar ,bueno la mayoría de los receptores,
 también hay receptores que no oscilan,son los pasivos ,algo asi 
http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/rxavion/index.htm

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Receptor_superheterodino

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilador_local

PD:
     ¿de cual esquema estas preguntando?


----------



## Landrs (Sep 15, 2014)

Este que adjunto amigo. ah no lo puedo volver a adjuntar, arriba lo adjunte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2014)

ese no oscila,es pasivo y no tiene buena recepcion


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2014)

Buenos días Landrs.

Eso que has publicado, de Receptor tiene más bien poco, olvídalo.

Intenta construir un Receptor, Súper regenerativo, funcionan relativamente bien y para tus propósitos es suficiente, el problema es que, normalmente, los Receptores son más complicados que los Transmisores, y ponerlos en marcha puede ser una misión muy compleja.

Sal U2


----------



## Landrs (Sep 15, 2014)

Me parece una mision perfecta miguelus jejeje, con ganas a todos lados se puede llegar XD, alguna sugerencia para receptor del transmisor de el rey-julien? espero sea sencillo y que yo pueda entender su funcionamiento, ya que no solamente me interesa armarlo sino entenderlo. 
Por cierto el objetivo que busco en hacer estos dos aparatitos es hacerlos modulos de rf como los que venden en las tiendas de electronica, pero DIY, se que podria salirme mas caro o mal hechos, pero eso no me importa mucho, como ya mencione a mi me interesa aprender su funcionamiento no simplemente hacerlos y usarlos. SALUDOS!, Espero su propuesta. GRACIAS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2014)

hay receptores buenos y no tan complicados, dame unos días y te paso algunos esquemas


----------



## seaarg (Dic 2, 2014)

Queria comentar que, en mi intento de hacerme un radiocontrol 2 canales proporcionales para un autito, quise usar los tipicos modulos comerciales de 433mhz (y otro de 418mhz) y si bien tenia una señal en el receptor, era un ruiderio bastante importante, tanto transmitiendo como sin hacerlo.

Como no pude encontrarle la vuelta de ninguna forma, implemente un codificador / decodificador con pics modulando sobre la señal de 32.7khz de un timbre inalambrico. Funciono de lujo!!!

A pesar que funciono, es medio grandote todo (las placas del timbre) a comparacion de los modulos. Me quedo la duda y me gustaria saber si es normal que en la salida digital de los modulos de 433mhz haya ruido. El ruido que hay es a niveles ttl, es decir, va de 0-5 volts y no sigue un patron definido como si fuera el control de algun vecino.

Si es normal que haya tanto ruido (al punto que mi deco no podia agarrar ni un bit). ¿Como hace la gente que los usa para transmitir con rs232??? mas alla de usar codificacion manhattan.

A mi experiencia, estos modulos fueron una porqueria (o tengo los 2 conjuntos tx/rx fallando!). Estimado rey, si te podes hacer un tiempo de publicar un receptor que sepas que puede andar para tu transmisor, me encantaria probarlo, un abrazo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2014)

es normal que aya ruido ,*pero solo en la salida analoga *,el ruido se va cuando sintoniza  la portadora
 en la salida digital *no hay ruidos * ya sea que este presente o no la portadora

dame un tiempo y publico un receptor con salida digital y análoga
 (no se porque tienen salida análoga si ya nadie las usa,por el ruido que tienen )


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 2, 2014)

Si es normal que tengas tanto ruido, pensá que además del ruido "normal", también puede haber otras señales a esa frecuencia.

Por eso tenés que implementar un protocolo relativamente robusto para no levantar basura, o usar un deco/codificador.

Yo usé de estos modulitos con una uart e iban bien, su limitación era en indoor, más de 30mts con tramas de datos no le pude sacar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay receptores buenos y no tan complicados, dame unos días y te paso algunos esquemas



bueno me pongo en campaña ahora que tengo tiempo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 2, 2014)

Para aclarar, ese mismo par de transmisores/receptores usandolos con los decos/codificadores de holtek, lograba distancia mucho mejores, pero... hablamos de pocos datos es decir un simple bit como on/off, ni siquiera hablo de serializar ese bit.


----------



## seaarg (Dic 3, 2014)

Precisamente, el vaiven en la linea digital es lo que me impidio hacerle ningun protocolo. No hay codigo de programa que pueda filtrar eso de los datos reales.

Con un timbre inalambrico y un detector de tono LM567 detecto esa portadora de 32.78khz y tengo una salida limpia. Funciono bien pero preferiria experimentar con el transmisor de gustavo.

Supongo que esa portadora del timbre (que es generada por unos cristalitos de los redondos) es la "modulacion" que tienen estos y que si no la tuviera, seria parecido a los modulos comerciales.

Tambien puede ser que me hayan tocado 2 juegos de modulos que no esten bien. Toque los trimmers pero no pude mejorar esa interferencia.

Agrego una pregunta para ustedes que saben de RF 

El receptor del timbre, ademas del integrado de sonido, el rectificador y blabla tiene:

1- Una espira cerrada en PCB
2- Una bobinita de un par de vueltas soldada en serie con esa espira cerrada
3- Un inductor y un transistor
4- Un integrado de compuertas NOT.
5- Un cristal de 32.78khz asociado a un transistor y algunos componentes mas (esto ultimo lo removi)
6- Varios capacitores y resistencias.

La señal la obtengo de una de las salidas de la puerta NOT.

Con esos pocos datos, alguien sabe como puedo identificar el "tipo" de receptor como para googlear un poco? Me gustaria fabricarmelo imitando el receptor del timbre pero solo la parte RF. Supongo que meterme a hacer eso es meterme en camisa de once varas jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2014)

regerativo son la mayoría 

















seaarg dijo:


> Con esos pocos datos, alguien sabe como puedo identificar el "tipo" de receptor como para googlear un poco? Me gustaria fabricarmelo imitando el receptor del timbre pero solo la parte RF. Supongo que meterme a hacer eso es meterme en camisa de once varas jajaja




este te va a gustar es el mismo que describes








querés experimentar, aquí tenes otro receptor comercial

https://dzrmo.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/remote-control-pt2272-for-android/

y este esta en la hoja de datos del ic CIR-2272


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 3, 2014)

seaarg dijo:


> Precisamente, el vaiven en la linea digital es lo que me impidio hacerle ningun protocolo. No hay codigo de programa que pueda filtrar eso de los datos reales.



Se puede muy fácilmente hacer un protocolo de un par de bytes que los levanta sin problemas. Ya lo puse varias veces en el foro. Acá tenés un aporte que puede ayudarte:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-rf-modulos-433mhz-economicos-nanoaporte-86716/

Por otro lado, tal vez el problema que tengas es que tiraste la linea de la uart directamente a la entrada del transmisor, eso es muy mala idea por...


----------



## seaarg (Dic 3, 2014)

Muchas gracias julien!

Cosme, si por uart con un gran "pero" que es que la uart la configure invertida, es decir, que el estado de reposo sea bajo. Obviamente tambien en receptor. Y a 1200, n, 8, 1 (se supone que llega a 2400!)

En mis pruebas, llegue a implementar un codigo que transforma el byte que quiero mandar en una secuencia de 2 bytes con codificacion manchester. 

Estimo yo que mi problema particular es algo relacionado a los modulos que tengo y no en general. A menos que tenga un vecino que a todas horas del dia, incluso de madrugada, esta abriendo su porton jajaja.

Consulta on-topic: Este tipo de transmisor se puede hacer andar a frecuencias bajas, digamos 40mhz por decir un numero?

Tambien esto esta interesante 




Para modular un codigo en esa portadora. La cuestion es hacer un receptor mas simple y chico que una radio FM.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2014)

> Consulta on-topic: Este tipo de transmisor se puede hacer andar a frecuencias bajas, digamos 40mhz por decir un numero?


el mismo transmisor de este hilo,pero con modificaciones simples
cortar la bovina impresa ,perforar la placa sobre la bobina cortada y colocar una nueva bobina con nucleo de aire..
yo empezaría por 6 y 7 vueltas de alambre echos con la horma de una birome bic 
proba asi y luego podes aumentar el valor de c2 e ir probando


----------



## papirrin (Dic 4, 2014)

del ultimo video de seearg, ¿porque si tiene un cristal TTL de 27MHz, se escucha en la frecuencia de 81MHZ? ¿no deberia ser en la misma frecuencia? o ¿porque se multiplica por 3 o son multiplos?

esta super interesante ese transmisor XD


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 4, 2014)

La solucion a mi parecer ya la plantearon al recomendsr los holtek... ya si despies de implementar el par de deco aeguis con problemas, ahi arrancaria mirando velocidad y tamaño del paquete


----------



## Landrs (Ene 31, 2015)

el-rey-julien, disculpa quería preguntarte en que programa realizaste el pcb del transmisor? me surge la duda de en que programa es capaz de ayudarte en dibujar correctamente la bobina del LC, ya que los unicos programas que encuentro solamente calculan la bobina pero no la dibujan, entonces quiero saber si existe alguno con esta función. GRACIAS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 1, 2015)

uso pcbwizar  y exprespcb .no me acuerdo con cual de los dos dibuje esta placa
y ninguno tiene esa funcion, es dibujar  y probar,
prueba y error


----------



## haritzc (Abr 27, 2015)

hola rey julien, llevo un par de días dando vueltas por el foro y lo primero decirte que me pareces un maquina y que se agradece que personas como tu compartan sus conocimientos tan desinteresadamente.

estoy empezando con esto de la RF y me quiero construir unos módulos  rx-tx, pero después de todas las modificaciones, comentarios, mejoras y demás, me he perdido un poco de cual es el esquema simple que funciona, me podrías hacer un resumen de los circuitos y pcb´s correctos del transmisor y receptor?

muchas gracias de antemano, eres un maquina


----------



## matutecbes (Ago 13, 2015)

Hola el-rey-julien, estoy fabricando un control remoto rf sintonizado en 433.92 Mhz por lo que no puedo utilizar directamente tu circuito y pcb, y debo redimensionarlo acorde al gabinete. Esto me lleva a la pregunta de cómo calcular la inductancia que representa la pista (L1 en tu circuito), ya que al modificarla de acuerdo a mis necesidades, voy a tener que alterar los valores de los capacitores (supongo) para poder resonar a la frecuencia deseada. Por otro lado, noto que no utilizaste bobina de choque. ¿no es necesaria? ¿que valor es mas adecuado en caso de usarse?¿1,5 uH o 2,2uH? Te pido perdón si alguna de mis dudas es demasiado básica, pero estoy iniciándome en RF y estoy en pleno proceso de renegar!!! Mis consultas surgen de comparar tu diseño con mandos remotos comerciales que trabajan a 433,92 que he desarmado para investigar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2015)

matutecbes dijo:


> Hola el-rey-julien, estoy fabricando un control remoto rf sintonizado en 433.92 Mhz por lo que no puedo utilizar directamente tu circuito y pcb, y debo redimensionarlo acorde al gabinete. Esto me lleva a la pregunta de cómo calcular la inductancia que representa la pista (L1 en tu circuito), ya que al modificarla de acuerdo a mis necesidades, voy a tener que alterar los valores de los capacitores (supongo) para poder resonar a la frecuencia deseada. Por otro lado, noto que no utilizaste bobina de choque. ¿no es necesaria? ¿que valor es mas adecuado en caso de usarse?¿1,5 uH o 2,2uH? Te pido perdón si alguna de mis dudas es demasiado básica, pero estoy iniciándome en RF y estoy en pleno proceso de renegar!!! Mis consultas surgen de comparar tu diseño con mandos remotos comerciales que trabajan a 433,92 que he desarmado para investigar...



prueba y error ,amigo ,,,


----------

